
Work on a Computer All Day? If You Feel Short of Breath, Try Pectoral Stretch - walterbell
https://www.inc.com/melanie-curtin/work-on-a-computer-all-day-if-you-feel-short-of-breath-do-this-1-minute-exercise-daily-it-changed-everything-for-me.html
======
bobobob420
Even though chiropractors are the latest hazard to human health, pectoral
stretches will give you a lot of relief. After you build a stretching routine
you should then target the cause of your chest muscles shortening by
developing strong diaphragms and enforcing correct neck posture but good
article!

